#ubuntu-tour 2011-08-12
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | Meeting this Saturday? | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting on Sunday, see the mailing list.
<Omega> Muscovy: Hey
<Muscovy> Hey Omega. :D
<Omega> Muscovy: I'll try to make the meeting, but I just moved to Holland and I still have a bunch of stuff to do :<
<Muscovy> That's fine. And wow, Holland?
<Muscovy> Where were you before?
<Omega> Aruba
<Omega> I moved across the atlantic :>
<Muscovy> Long move. :O
<Muscovy> I hope you get settled in ok!
#ubuntu-tour 2011-08-14
<Muscovy> Good day, all.
<barrydrake> hi
<Muscovy> I'm going to start the meeting now, as I'm afraid I have little time.
<MadnessRed> hi
<barrydrake> ok
<Muscovy> barrydrake, Crisco MadnessRed MichealH Omega Silasle
<Muscovy> First, perhaps, the release version of focus.
<Muscovy> I think we should skip over natty and go straight to oneric, as not to double-do unity sections.
<Muscovy> Sound reasonable?
<barrydrake> yes
<MadnessRed> yh
<Silasle> Yes
<Muscovy> Ok.
<barrydrake> oneiric is looking quite a bit different now from Natty
<MadnessRed> ok
<Muscovy> This is a rather free-form meeting, so does anyone have any topics?
<Muscovy> Questions/concerns/ideas, etc.
<barrydrake> my first meeting here, so I'm lurking
<Muscovy> Welcome. :)
<Muscovy> Madnessred, do you think we could fold the development branch into the main branch?
<Muscovy> ...:O
<Muscovy> Madnessred, do you think we could fold the development branch into the main branch?
<Muscovy> It's been stable for a long time, from my experience.
<MadnessRed> yh,
<MadnessRed> we just need people to convert the tours to the new branch
<Muscovy> Ok, that can be done.
<Muscovy> In the next week or so I need to get going on tour completion.
<MichealH> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Aug 14 17:03:21 2011 UTC.  The chair is MichealH. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<MichealH> #chair Muscovy
<meetingology> Current chairs: MichealH Muscovy
<MichealH> Go ahead
<Muscovy> We've got lots of tours that are 3/4ths done.
<Muscovy> Oh thanks, MichealH.
<MichealH> Anytime
<MichealH> !hi | everyone
<TourBot> everyone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> ubottu db FTW
<MichealH> :)
<Muscovy> Not sure about other editors, but I tend to get lost when I don't know what needs doing, so I'll get a list together soon.
<Muscovy> For those who haven't seen, MadnessRed has a really cool new thing set up, that lets you click parts of the UI to open pages about that part.
<Muscovy> Great for explaining Unity and eventually more applications.
<Muscovy> Oh, and I'll also get back on the PPA again.
<Muscovy> Sorry again that I've been kinda dead, I've been really busy this year. :P
<MadnessRed> no problem, I think we all have
<MadnessRed> ok, just going back to an earlier point, should I change the "Development focus" to "ubuntu-tour developement"
<MadnessRed> at the moment lp:ubuntu-tour is the old natty branch
<Muscovy> What I figured was change natty to be oneric, and merge the new things in from development.
<Muscovy> If I remember correctly, we originally made development because it was unstable.
<Muscovy> Merging might be tricky. By the look of things people have been editing both branches for content.
<MadnessRed> Problem is that development and natty are very differnt
<MadnessRed> development has a different language and tour system
<Muscovy> Right.
<Muscovy> Should we make a converting tool or just do it manually?
<Muscovy> I could adapt them, it doesn't seem too difficult.
<MadnessRed> What I would suggest is that we work on the development branch, then once a new version is released we branch devevlopement to that codename
<MadnessRed> eg we work on development now, once oineric is released, we branch development to oineric, the development branch then has code updates and tour updates for p___ and any tour cahnges for oineric can be made in that branch
<Muscovy> Sure.
<MadnessRed> kl
<MadnessRed> how are we doing for authors?
<MadnessRed> that are still around and contributing?
<Muscovy> We're low.
<Muscovy> Once I can get a TODO list, we need to get more members.
<Muscovy> We've basically had contributors slowly dropping out of the project.
<MadnessRed> I can sort out another post on OMG!Ubuntu!
<Muscovy> That'd be great!
<Muscovy> Let's just wait until we know what needs doing though.
<MadnessRed> but I think we need to get a few more of the basic tours sorted first
<Muscovy> Remember the chaos when we first started and everyone was all over the place? :)
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<MadnessRed> yh, we need to know what needs doing
<MadnessRed> probably have empty tours set up
<Muscovy> I'll also get going on the Unity one, that's really important.
<Muscovy> Yeah, and have better documentation than last time.
<Muscovy> So everyone knows how to write, edit and translate.
<barrydrake> maybe it would be good to treat it like 'bugs' and assign small tasks?
<MadnessRed> translations are doing through launchpad now
<MadnessRed> which should make it simpler in that respect
<MadnessRed> and also means translators aren't presented with any of the source code, which makes it nicer for them
<Muscovy> barrydrake: certainly, we can use the bugs system like that for "content missing" and "content  incomplete" and so on.
<barrydrake> sounds goo - effort is not duplicated that way
<Muscovy> Yeah it's also a good way of knowing who's doing what.
<MadnessRed> we also need to think about the interactiveness
<Muscovy> You don't want to people with different ideas inadvertently writing two half of one tour.
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<MadnessRed> things like arrows, and hints
<MadnessRed> the tour writers need to tell the programmers what they want
<Muscovy> Now that Unity locks positions, the arrow will be a lot easier to use.
<MadnessRed> and we need to make sure the tour writers know how to use the arrows
<barrydrake> BTW, the instructions for installing ubuntu-tour on the website don't work.  I'll have to use bazaar to get the current code, and build it.
<Muscovy> barrydrake, I'm guessing it says there's not a version for natty?
<Muscovy> I've not updated it in a while. :P
<barrydrake> it isn't that helpful.  It says the binary is 'missing'
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> Well, I'll update it and take a look this evening or tomorrow.
<MadnessRed> will the ppa install the languages for the developement version
<Muscovy> The PPA doesn't have that version yet.
<Muscovy> Development will be for code, (relase codename) for writing, correct?
<MadnessRed> developement for code and tours for the next release
<MadnessRed> eg tours for oineric would be done in developement at the moment
<MadnessRed> then tours for natty in the natty branch
<MadnessRed> I don't think the code is complete enough in development to move it into a tours only branch
<Muscovy> Hmm ok.
<MadnessRed> if we branched oineric now, i think we would spend a lot of time, merging code changes between development and oineric
<Muscovy> Yeah I agree.
<barrydrake> currently, the appearance and behaviour of Unity in Oneiric seems to be changing daily ...
<Muscovy> I just wasn't totally sure what the delineation between branches was.
<Muscovy> Yep. XD
<MadnessRed> I think, when the code is complete enough, each release we make the development branch stable, branch it into the codename, and do all the tours there
<Muscovy> Makes sense.
<Muscovy> Alright, well I've got to go shortly.
<MadnessRed> ok, another topic... the website, hardly every works for me
<Muscovy> As in it's frequently down?
<Muscovy> That's odd.
<barrydrake> I haven't seen problems with it - only there is not a lot of informarion up there
<barrydrake> this is why I'm lurking here, to see what's happening
<Muscovy> Yeah, the site needs work.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed, we switched to Omega for hosting a few months ago, for me at least that made the downtime issues go away.
<MadnessRed> it's hardly ever up for me
<Muscovy> That's not good.
<MadnessRed> try accessing it through a uk proxy
<Muscovy> http://isitdown.co.uk/ubuntutour.org you're right. :/
<TourBot> Title: Is it Down - Check website status form this United Kingdom based server, you can confirm if a website is down or have any error (at isitdown.co.uk)
<Muscovy> If I remember correctly philw was another hosting option at the time.
<Muscovy> If we can't sort out what's wrong now, I'll talk to him.
<Muscovy> And now, I'm afraid I'v got to run.
<Muscovy> Thanks for coming to the mini-meeting everyone, I'll get together a TODO list as soon as I can.
<Muscovy> !endmeeting
<TourBot> Factoid 'endmeeting' not found
<MadnessRed> ok kl, thanks everyone
<barrydrake> g'night
<Omega> I missed the meeting :< I'm sorry guys, I just moved here and I was moving to another place
